# Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe



## Raven (22. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

*Vorgeschichte (für eilige Leser einfach bei "Problemstellung" weiter lesen)*
Ich habe vor 1 1/2 Jahren mit dem Umzug in die neue Wohnung auch einen Gartenteich übernommen, oder genauer gesagt: Ein Schlammloch 

Ich wollte erst die Sickergrube entwässern und zum Blumenbeet machen, bevor mir klar wurde, dass das ein nierenförmiger Gartenteich mit Betonwanne und :shock Fischen sein sollte.

Die Fische (Goldfische in der x-undzwnzigsten Inzuchtgeneration) sind hart im Nehmen und immer noch am Leben, aber so wie das aussah, wollte ich das dann doch nicht belassen.

Also habe ich mir ein bisschen was angelesen (hatte vorher nur als Kind ein Aquarium gehabt) und schließlich ein Biofilterbecken mit Tauchpumpe gebaut. 

Das Ding funktioniert so:
Neben dem Teich ist eine Betonmischwanne vergraben (tiefster Punkt auf Höhe der Teichoberfläche). In dieser Wanne ist eine Trennwand eingeklebt, die unten Durchfluss erlaubt. Nun wird mit einer Tauchpumpe Wasser aus dem Teich oben in die eine Seite des Beckens gepumpt, das auf der anderen Seite durch einen Überlauf wieder in dne Teich zurück fließt. 

Damit das nicht so langweilig ist befinden sich Tonröhrchen und eine dünne Sandschicht im Becken, durch die das Wasser hindurch muss.

Zusätzlich habe ich im Teich (dieser ist von der schmalen Seite der Niere zur breiten abfallend) mit Trennsteinen und Kies drei Stufen eingezogen, die unterschiedliche bepflanzt wurden (an Stelle von Algen und...mehr Algen wie vorher). 

Die oberste Flachwasserzone ist spärlich peflanzt und dient den Fischen als Solarium wenn der Rest des eiches noch zu kalt ist. Scheint gut an zu kommen.

Die mittlere Stufe ist ein Dschungel aus __ Wasserpest in dem sich alles verstecken kann was sich im Wasser so rumtreibt und der Nährstoffe verbraucht. 

Zuletzt habe ich noch drei Teichmuscheln eingesetzt.

Als Zusatzbonus hat sich das Filterbecken zum Kindergarten der städtischen Mückenpopulation entwickelt, was empfindliche Menschen ärgern würde, aber dank der Filterpower der Larven für ich recht erfreulich ist.

Soweit so gut, dass funktioniert ganz prima. Der Teich war nach zwei Wochen glasklar, die Fische vermehren sich wie die Kanickel und der __ Reiher kommt mit dem Futtern gar nicht hinterher. (Gegen den Kameraden unternehme ich nichts, die meisten Fische sind dank der Versteckmöglichkeiten ohnehin nicht zu fassen, der Kerl schnappt sich nur alte oder kranke Fische, was mir ganz gut in den Biotopgedanken passt).

*Problemstellung*
Nun sollte man meinen, dass ja alles gut wäre. Doch weit gefehlt. 

Über diesem schnuckeligen Teich erheben sich zwei __ Tannen. Wer die Idee hatte einen Teich unter einen Nadelbaum zu bauen will ich gar nicht wissen, aber die PH Werte des Wassers waren in jedem Fall ulkig. Für diejenigen die nicht drin wohnen müssen zumindest. Das hat der Filter aber auch in den Griff bekommen.

Leider fallen trotzdem permanent Nadeln in´s Wasser und verstopen meine Tauchpumpe. Da hilft auch kein Laubnetz. Algen, Schlamm etc. tun ihr übriges und im Ergebnis muss ich die Pumpe alle 3-6 Tage reinigen und alle 3-6 Monate austauschen. Das geht in´s Geld, außerdem siedeln sich da jede Menge Larven an, die ich jedes Mal kaputt mache, was mir auch nicht gefällt. 

Leider kommt aber auch eine Menge Dreck durch die Pumpe ins Filterbecken und...lagert sich dort einfach mal an. Das führt zu Klärschlamm, der ganz fein für den Komposter ist, aber ganz unfein für den Filter an sich und somit eine Filterreinigung (Abschöpfen) alle 2-3 Wochen nötig macht. 

Mein Problem stellt sich also wie folgt dar: Ich habe einen Filter der funktioniert, aber zu viel Arbeit und zu viel Verschleiß produziert. Ich würde gerne den Dreck der sich im Filterbecken sammelt schon vorher abscheiden, am besten noch ehe er die Pumpe erreicht. Außerdem würde ich die Pumpe gerne aus dem Teich raus nehmen, damit sie sich nicht mehr mit dem ganzen Mist zusetzt der da so rumdümpelt. 

Der Gedanke ist also eine Trockenpumpe, die über einen Schlauch das Wasser aus dem Teich holt und dann...da hapert´s. Wenn ich den Dreck aus dem Schlach haben möchte ehe er die Pumpe erreicht, aber auch nicht jeden Tag ein Sieb im Schlauch reinigen möchte, muss ich eine Idee haben die mir im Moment noch fehlt. 

Ich bin andererseits auch offen für ganz andere Lösungen, z.B. reines Pflanzenfiltern, befürchte aber, dass mein Teich dafür zu klein ist, zumindest solange der Reiher keine Fortbildung macht und meine Fischpopulation erwischt (Ich habe gar nichts gegen die Fische, im Gegenteil, ich halte den Teich bloß für zu klein für so große Fische).


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Tecih mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Rave,

am besten scheint mir ein Überlauf zu einem Abscheider zu sein. 

Bei mir gibt es einen Überlauf durch die Kapilarsperre in eine hangelsübliche Regentonne.

In der Regentonne hängt ein normaler Pflanzkorb als Grobfilter. 

In der Regentonne ist einfach eine Tauchpumpe erhöht (auf einem Stein) eingesetzt.

Ich habe es bei mir so, dass ich sozusagen über meinen Filter soviel Wasser dazugebe, bis der Teich überläuft und der Kreislauf beginnt. 

Frischwasserpumpe an, Teich läuft über, Teichwasser in Regentonne (Durch den Überlauf verschwindet auch gleich alles was auf dem Teich so rumschwimmt),  Pumpe in der Regentonne springt an, pumpt das Wasser in den Filter, plätschert dann denn Bach runter und füllt den Teich der läuft über in die Regentonne und so werkelt das so vor sich hin. 
Wenn Du keinen Wasserverlust hättest würde das ewig so weitergehen.

Grüße


----------



## Raven (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Gartenteichumbauer 

Das klingt nach einem tollen Konzept, grade mit dem "Durch den Überlauf verschwindet auch gleich alles was auf dem Teich so rumschwimmt". 

Leider ist mein Teich eine >40 Jahre alte Betonwanne 
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich da einen Überlauf einbauen kann, ohne dass mir die ganze Wanne springt. 

Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen so etwas (in kleiner) einfach in den Teich selbst zu bauen, z.B. mit einem handelsüblichen Eimer 

Pflanzkorb als Filtersieb gefällt mir, dass ist deutlich einfacher zu reinigen als mein Konzept. 

Wie verhinderst Du denn, das Dir an heißen Sommertagen der Wasserverlust den Überlauf killt und Deine Pumpe trocken läuft?

Das werde ich mal zu Hause im Angesicht des Teiches ventilieren, auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Tecih mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hm, Du kannst ja einen Rand draufmauern, dann klappts auch mit dem Überlauf...

Ich habe eine Pumpe mit einem Schwimmer drin, die erst ab einem Bestimmten Wasserstand anspringt. Das geht mit einem Eimer nicht.

Du kannst doch aber den Eimer zerlöchern und dann klappts warscheinlich mit dem Wasserstand wenn der Wasserstand sinkt.

Grüße


----------



## schrope (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Tecih mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Willkommen Raven! 

Das Konzept von Gartenteichumbauer würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, da erstens wie du schon geschrieben hast es kein zuverlässiger Zufluss zur Pumpe ist, zweitens nur das Oberflächenwasser absaugt (ist im Grunde ein Skimmer), drittens bei deinem Betonbecken wohl nicht realisierbar ist und viertens der Schmutz und dei Ka..e die Fische der auf den Boden sinkt nicht mit in den Filter befördert wird.

Also, mein Vorschlag:
Teichpumpe kaufen, reicht so eine 6000er z.B. DIESE, mit zwei Ein- und einem Ausgang. Einen Standskimmer welcher unter die Tanne plaziert wird und dir somit dir Nadeln von der Obrfläche entfernt.

Funktion:
Skimmer saugt das Oberflächenwasser an und sammelt die Nadeln in einem Siebkorb (Hier muss du entscheiden welche Größe du nimmst, da sich sonst der Korb recht schnell zusetzt). z.B. DIESEN

Über den zweiten Eingang wird das Wasser am Standort der Pumpe angesaugt, also nicht ganz am Teichgrund.
Von da aus geht es weiter zu deinem bisherigen Filter welchen ich noch als richtigen Pflanzenfilter umbauen würde. 
Zum Bau siehe hier (kann natürlich auch in klein gebaut werden): https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4

Und wie du schon richtig gemacht hast: Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen.....

Bitte stell doch noch Bilder hier ein, damit wir uns auch mal ein Bild von deiner Situation machen können und dir noch weitere hilfreiche Tipps geben können.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Raven (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Tecih mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Pumpe mit Schwimmer...was es nicht alles gibt. Ich bin hier leider schmerzhaft unterversorgt mit Geschäften die vernünftigen Teichkram anbieten. Bekommt man sowas im Internet?


----------



## Raven (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Tecih mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Peter, danke für den Tipp!

Skimmer kenne ich noch nicht, aber das könnte bei mir wirklich sinnvoll sein. Ich habe mir kurz den Pflanzenfilter angesehen, aber ich denke den muss ich mir nochmal in Ruhe ansehen, sonst verstehe ich den nicht richtig. Hat man da nicht viel Wasserverlust?

Das mit den absinkenden Sachen leuchtet mir ein, aber bei mir setzt sich die Pumpe (steht auf einem Sockel in ca. 2/3 Tiefe) immer sehr schnell zu. Allerdings könnte ich natürlich bei einer Pumpe mit Ansaugschlauch noch einen Käfig oder so etwas davor setzen...ich kannte bisher nur Pumpen die direkt "durch´s Gehäuse" ziehen.

Kann man die Pumpe da auch außerhalb des Wassers aufstellen? Das fände ich noch ein Schmankerl, mir ist das nie so geheuer mit Stromkalben im Wasser...

Fotos mache ich gerne, muss nur 
a) zu Hause sein und
b)  irgend jemandem eine Kamera entwenden


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hallo alle zusammen,

mit dem Skimmer stimmt natürlich, aber mit einem großen Auffangbehälter habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich weiß aber was es heißt einen Teich unter Nabelbäumen zu haben. Das hatte ich früher auch im Vorgarten. Das sah ganz urig  aus aber der Teich entsprechend auch.

Deswegen hatte ich mir was einfallen lassen um den ganzen Unrat in größeren mengen vom Teich zu bekommen. (Wir haben vieleicht 8 Tannen und Kiefern im Vorgarten und mittendrin lag der Teich). 

Da fallen ganze Kienäpfel und Tannenzapfen und natürlich Kiloweise Nadeln in den Teich.

Was ich denke was richtig schlimm war für den Teich ist der Harz der Bäume.  

Das war nicht meine Idee und richtig zufriedenstellend war der Teich nicht in den Griff zu bekommen, deswegen ist der Teich ja mittlerweile umgezogen.

Grüße


----------



## Raven (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Das mit den Tannenzapfen kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen. Zum Glück schwimmen meine die ersten 6-8 Stunden und werden von mir erbarmungslos gejagt 

Richtig schlimm wird es im Herbst bei Sturm, da wird der Teich zur Falle, weil er nach Erde mit Nadeln aussieht. Aber in so einem Fall stehe ich eben mit dem Netz daneben.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Genau, ich seh, wir wissen wovon wir sprechen.

Schroppe hat absolut recht mit dem Skimmer, aber ich hatte nicht das vertrauen das er das schafft, bzw, dass es Einen gibt der das schaffen könnte.

Deswegen das Regentonnenkonzept, da mir die abendlichen Kienapfeljagd und Tannenzapfenubootverfolgung irgenwann ganz schön auf den Zeiger ging mußte ich mir was einfallen lassen wie ich den groben Unrat möglichst schnell (vor dem Versinken) aus meinem Teich bekomme. Das Regentonnenprinzip wurde lange ertüfftelt und hat auch (macht es heute noch) gut funktioniert. 

Wichtig ist nur, dass man den ganzen Teich in eine Drehbewegung versetzt. 

Das heißt Zu- und Ablauf müssen (sollten) nebeneinander sein. Der Zulauf drückt das Wasser in den Teich und der Ablauf zieht es raus und so dreht sich das Wasser durch den Teich. 
Dazwischen hatte sich eine Trennwand als nützlich erwiesen, die die Kienäpfel auch wirklich rausleitet oder wenigstens an einer Stelle sammelt. (Sonst drehen die Dinger Ihre Runden)

Wenn es einen großen Zwischenraum zwischen Zu- und Ablauf gibt dann steht dort das Wasser und das wird dann zu Parkplatz für das Ganze. 

Grüße


----------



## Raven (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hier sind ein paar Fotos. Leider musste ich die mit der eingebauten webcam meines Laptop machen, daher bitte ich alle Ansprüche an Fotographie beiseite zu lassen 

Der Teich als Ganzes:


 

Der obere Teil mit Beschriftung


 

Das Filterbecken


 

Gut zu sehen, da ich gerade erst nach Hause gekommen bin, sind die treibenden Nadeln.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Raven,

ich hatte die selben Sorgen wie Du nur noch schlimmer (ja, das geht), und deswegen weiß ich das es wirklich Sinn macht wirklich gesondert das Grobe abzusaugen, bevor es am Boden muchelt.

Ob Du mit einem Skimmer bei der Menge glücklich wirst weiß ich nicht und ich kann dazu auch nichts sagen. Ich denke bei der Menge an Tannennadeln von einem Tannennadellosem Tag wie heute wird der Skimmerbeutel immer voll sein und dann mußt Du in den Teich grabbeln um ihn zu entleeren und wenn der Tannenzapfen kommt, röchelt der Motor nur noch? (Wirklich keine Ahnung vielleicht liege ich vollkommen falsch...) 

Ich habe in Dein Bild mal eingemalt, wie ich es meine. 

Das Problem ist sicher der Überlauf, aber der muss nicht sehr tief ein nur etwas Breiter, damit auch alles durchpasst. 

Das Prinzip ist letzlich ganz einfach, Du füllst 200 Liter Wasser in die Regentonne und los geht es. 

Wenn das Wasser verbraucht oder verdunstet oder durch Löcher verschwunden sind füllst Du nach und fertig.

Nun gehst Du alle paar Tage hin und leerst den eingehangenen Pflanzkorb aus. (Ich hatte den glaube ich mit Fenstergasche feinmaschiger gemacht.)

Ich hatte zusätzlich am Boden eine Pumpe, die ich von Zeit zu Zeit angeschalten habe, aber meine größte Sorge war immer die Nadeln und Tannezapfen wegzubekommen, bevor Sie am Boden rummucheln.

Kostenmäsig ist die Variante auch OK, ne Tonne ich glaub 20 Euro, nen Pflanzkorb 2 Euro, eine ganz kleine Pumpe (sonst flutest Du Deinen Filter bestimmt) nochmal ich glaub 20 Euro. 

Nur eben a bissl Arbeit, Loch budeln (neben Tannen...) Beton meißeln oder eben aufstocken (Ich würd Meißeln) und dann noch das Projekt einen Überlauf vom Betonbecken in die Tonne schaffen.

Grüße


----------



## Raven (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Ich werde heute Abend mal versuchen ein Bild von der Wanne zu machen, damit man erkennen kann warum ich an der möglichst nichts machen will. Das ist oben abgerundeter, schmaler Beton aus den 60ern.

Ich glaube nicht, dass man da gut aufmauern kann, weil der schmale Rand wie gesagt abgerundet ist, außerdem ragt der ohnehin schon aus dem Boden, das sieht dann warscheinlich nach Badewanne im Garten aus 

Meißeln finde ich auch nicht so prickelnd, weil ich wie gesagt befürchte, dass mir dann die Wanne springt :shock

Könnte man nicht einen kleinen Eimer mit Sieb im Teich als Skimmer vor schalten, der dann so einen Pflanzenfilter befüttert? 

Aber beim Skimmen allgemein nehme ich an, dass ich einen recht stabilen Wasserstand brauche, damit das funktioniert, richtig? 

Mein Teich hat im Sommer durchaus mal 10cm Höhenverlust durch Verdunstung, geht mir da der Skimmer kaputt? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## schrope (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Raven!

Also erst einmal bitte auf keinen Fall stemmen oder sonst was. Wie du schon richtig gesagt hast kann dir die Wanne springen und undicht werden. Weiters ist nicht so einfach mit aufmauern. Beton ist nicht wasserdicht, ausser man mischt Dichmittel dazu, aber dann hatt man noch immer keine 100% Garantie das alles dicht ist (Spannungsrisse).
Wie dein Teich abgedichtet ist sieht man auf den Fotos leider nicht, aber ich schätze mal mit Dichschlämme.....



			
				Raven schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir kurz den Pflanzenfilter angesehen, aber ich denke den muss ich mir nochmal in Ruhe ansehen, sonst verstehe ich den nicht richtig. Hat man da nicht viel Wasserverlust?


Nein, lies nochmal genau....



			
				Raven schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den absinkenden Sachen leuchtet mir ein, aber bei mir setzt sich die Pumpe (steht auf einem Sockel in ca. 2/3 Tiefe) immer sehr schnell zu. Allerdings könnte ich natürlich bei einer Pumpe mit Ansaugschlauch noch einen Käfig oder so etwas davor setzen...ich kannte bisher nur Pumpen die direkt "durch´s Gehäuse" ziehen.


Kannst du ein Bild von deiner Pumpe einstellen?
Im Normalfall setzt sich die Pumpe wenn du die Nadeln durch den Skimmer beseitigst nicht mehr zu, Teichpumpen können bis zu 8mm große Teile befördern so wie dieser hier. http://www.teichhandel-loebbecke.de/product_info.php?info=p159_Oase-Aquamax-6000-ECO-PRO.html
Besser wäre in deinem Fall natürlich ein Schwerkraftsystem, aber dazu müsstest du den kompletten Teich umbauen......



			
				Raven schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die Pumpe da auch außerhalb des Wassers aufstellen? Das fände ich noch ein Schmankerl, mir ist das nie so geheuer mit Stromkalben im Wasser...


Ja, ist möglich, brauchst aber eine Pumpe die dafür geeignet ist und dann musst du eben beim Ansaugrohr ein Gitter ausetzen.
z.B. sowas: http://shop.naturagart.de/teichtech...uehrungen/naturagart-saug-vorfilter-grob.html



			
				Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Du mit einem Skimmer bei der Menge glücklich wirst weiß ich nicht und ich kann dazu auch nichts sagen. Ich denke bei der Menge an Tannennadeln von einem Tannennadellosem Tag wie heute wird der Skimmerbeutel immer voll sein und dann mußt Du in den Teich grabbeln um ihn zu entleeren und wenn der Tannenzapfen kommt, röchelt der Motor nur noch? (Wirklich keine Ahnung vielleicht liege ich vollkommen falsch...)


Also, wie gesagt hab ich keine Erfahrung wieviel Nadeln da pro Tag runterkommen, aber ich kann mir vorstellen das Laub schlimmer ist, weil das viel besser den Korb zusetzt. Aber probieren macht schlau, aber schlimmstensfalls einmal pro Tag (kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen) den Skimmer-Korb zu entleeren ist glaube ich einfacher als jeden Tag die Nadeln von der Oberfläche zu fischen.
Ob dieser Skimmen nun auch einen Tannenzapfen schafft kann ich nicht sagen, hab diesen nie im Einsatz gehabt und ich weiß nicht wie weit er sich im Betrieb nach unten absenkt. Aber eines ist sicher, die Zapfen werden sich zum Skimmer hinbewegen und wenn sie nicht in den Korb fallen dan schwimmen oder sinken sie beim Skimmer.
Der Motor röchelt nicht! Bitte schau dir doch die Beschreibung auf der Seite von meinem Link an, da siht man gut da Prinzip und es ist auch ein Video dabei....
Und nein, man muss nicht in den Teich grabbeln um ihn zu entleeren, da ist am Korb eine Lasche und mit einem Haken kannst du den Korb einfach herausnehmen.
Aber es gibt natürlich auch viel größere Skimmer mit mehr Fassungsvermögen, aber das ist dann immer eine Frage des Geldbeutels....
Der z.B. http://www.oase-livingwater.com/wg/...d=588&mtid=41&tid=42&ps=XkJuWlQVIjcRBhnx70A4#



			
				Raven schrieb:
			
		

> Aber beim Skimmen allgemein nehme ich an, dass ich einen recht stabilen Wasserstand brauche, damit das funktioniert, richtig?
> 
> Mein Teich hat im Sommer durchaus mal 10cm Höhenverlust durch Verdunstung, geht mir da der Skimmer kaputt?


Wer liest ist klar im Vorteil!!
Bitte lies die Beschreibung vom Skimmer unter meinem vorherigen Link durch (http://www.teichfolien-24.de/oberflaechenabsauger/oberflaechenabsauger/aquaskim-40.html), da wirst du finden das der Skimmer in der Lage ist eine Wasserstandsdifferenz von bis zu 160mm auszugleichen.....
Ein Video ist da auch dabei und ein Prinzipbild vom Aufbau auch......

Und noch was: Bitte lies unser *Basiswissen*!!!!!! https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/
Vorallem das hier: *Der Skimmer* https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14507

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Raven,

wie Du es machst ist letzlich Deine Sache, Hauptsache Du hast nicht die nächsten Jahre volles allabendliches Programm mit Nadeln fischen und Tannenzapfenjagd,... 
Die beste Variante dafür ist sicher Bäume fällen oder mit dem Teich umziehen.

Tannennadeln sind ein recht störriges Zeug und wenn die irdendwo hängen bleiben sitzen Sie fest, desswegen denke ich auch nicht, dass man Gitter vor Die Pumpe setzen sollte, weil ich denke das dies nur den Effekt hat dass die Pumpe Treffpunkt für die Nadeln wird aber Sie nicht abgesaugt werden. 

Mit einem Skimmer bist Du am schnellsten, Skimmer und pumpe in den Teich Stecker rein und warten was passiert.

Mit dem Aufmauern kann man sehen wie man will, mich würde ein gewisser Wasserverlust nicht stören, zumal es ja nur oben einen kleinen Überlaufrand betreffen würde und wenn da was verloren geht geht es ebend verloren. Es werden ja keine Sturzbäche entstehen.

Das verlorengegangene Wasser würde ich schlicht beim Sprengen wieder auffüllen.

Mit dem Eimerskimmer funkioniert bestimmt nicht, A der Wasserstand und B brauchst Du ja viel Volumen um Nadeln zu sammeln, weil es ja nicht nur darum geht die Pumpe zu schützen.

Wo ich mir das damals überlegt hatte war meine grunsätzliche Überlegung Teichtechnik, Rohre, Schläuche Verbindungselemente und Tannennadel vertragen sich grundsätzlich nicht. 

Dann gibt es noch die Tannezapfen in allen Größen. Was ist wenn ein Skimmer die ansaugt? Ich fand die Öffnung zu klein und mit biegsamen Blättern, die so durchflutschen ist es bestimmt was anderes. (Ich weiß es nicht aber wenn ich mir einen normalen Skimmer ansehe und unsere mächtig gewältigen Kiefäpfel habe ich Zweifel)

Also müssen die Nadeln verschwinden ohne Teichtechnik gesehen zu haben. Da die Nadel sehr fest sind und sich an jeder noch so kleinen Kante fest veranker können und dies dann zum Treffpunkt für den Rest der Kollegen erklären hatte ich solche Versuche eingestellt und die Regentonne eingebuddelt. 

Schlauer Weise hatte ich dann einen Bachlauf gebastelt, der so sich schön zwischen den Bäumen langschlengelte, mit dem Erfolg gleich noch die Nadeln vom Waldboden in den Teich zu spülen. Also habe ich den auch schnell wieder zu gebuddelt, also diese Idee gleich knicken.

Ausserdem hatte ich nicht überlegt, wie ich einen Teichfilter baue, sondern wie ich einen Müllschlucker für den Teich hinbekomme der alle Größen verarbeiten kann. 

Grüße


----------



## Raven (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hallo ihr zwei, vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen!

Ich werde jetzt erst mal gründlich durch all die Links lesen, damit ich nicht dauernd Sachen nachfrage die da schon irgendwo erklärt sind.

Ich melde mich dann mal wieder, wenn ich soweit bin ein Konzept zur konstruktiven Kritik zu melden


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Rave, 

eine Anmerkung noch zum aufmauern, Du bräuchtest ja nur einen dünnen Streifen oben drauf setzen ich denk 1 cm reicht aus und an dem Überlauf läßt Du vielleicht 1m frei (kommt auf die Pumpe an), dann hast Du einen schönen breiten Ablauf, der Großflächig alles rauszieht aus dem Teich.

Grüße

Viel Spaß beim Suchen von Lösungen, aber ich denke die von schrope und mir vorgeschlagenen Lösungen sind so ziehmlich die einzigen um die Oberfläche sauber zu bekommen und nicht alle 14 Tage eine neue Pumpe zu kaufen.

Gartenteichumbauer


----------



## Raven (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

So, da bin ich wieder 

Ich habe jetzt alle Links gelesen und wo ich schon mal dabei war noch so um die 20 weitere Threads / Artikel. Außerdem habe ich meinen Teich einem Wassertest unterzogen um mal zu sehen, wie denn eigentlich der Stand der Dinge ist. 

Meine Werte sind:
PH: 7,5
No²: <0,3 mg/l (genauer misst mein Tröpfchentest leider nicht. Das Wasser wird knallgelb ohne Spuren von Rot...)

Unterhalb der Gemüseschicht (Pollen und Nadeln) ist das Wasser kristallklar bis auf den Grund. Das hat mich zunächt ein bisschen verwundert, weil der Filter dank kaputter Pumpe dieses Jahr noch gar nicht richtig gelaufen ist. 

Nachdem ich hier im Forum ein bisschen nachgelesen habe, stellt sich mir das wie folgt dar:
Da ich nach der Übernahme des Teichs die blanke Betonwanne erst mal mit Kiesstufen und __ Wasserpest versehen habe, des weiteren eine üppige Seerose und eine Phalanx __ Schwertlilien im Teich wächst und in dem Teich nur ca. (wechselt stark je nach Tauglichkeit des Graureihers und der Vermehrungsfreude) 5-10 (größtenteils schwarze, was wohl junge heißt) Goldfische leben, könnte es sein, dass mein Teich durch Kies-  und Pflanzenfilterung ganz von alleine mit den Nährstoffen klar kommt, nachdem ich im letzten Jahr mit dem Filterbecken die "Wende" von Sumpf zu Teich eingeläutet habe. 

Das wäre natürlich zu begrüßen. 

Bliebe das Problem der Oberfläche. Da sehe ich keine Alternative zu Euren Vorschlägen (nicht, dass ich an Euch gezweifelt hätte) 

Also Skimmen, in welcher Form erstmal außen vor.

Ich habe mir die Wanne noch mal angesehen, von wegen Meißeln oder Aufmauern, aber da ich die Oberfläche (da, wo die Wanne nie feucht wird) mit dem Fingernagel "peelen" kann, ist mir das erstmal echt zu heikel 

Ich denke ich werd´s also erstmal mit einem Einbauskimmer versuchen. Tannenzapfen schwimmen wir gesagt recht lange bei mir, wenn die sich dann an einer Stelle sammeln umso besser, aber die muss der Skimmer nicht zwingend raus fischen, Hauptsache er erwischt die Nadeln.

Den "Fehler" mit dem Bachlauf/Wasserfall unter den __ Tannen hab´ ich auch schon gemacht, der wird dieses Jahr rück gebaut 

Von dem, was ich bisher gelesen habe würde ich einen schwimmenden Skimmer ausprobieren wollen, weil mir das angesichts der Schwankungen in der Wasserhöhe am sinnvollsten erscheint. Oder habt Ihr da negative Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Vielleicht noch ein paar Zusatzinformationen zu meinem Teich, die ich in anderen Threads hier gesehen habe, könnte vielleicht hilfreich sein:

Sonne: ca. 1/2 des Tages
Wind: Von drei Seiten durch Haus/Mauer/Bäume geschützt
Wasserzulauf: Leitungswasser und was so rein regnet
Fütterung: Nein (Da treibt sich mehr als genug Lebendfutter drin rum, als ich mit Füttern begonnen habe gab´ es eine Mückenplage )
Kleintiere: Mückenlarven, __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Libellen, __ Wasserläufer, kleine Krebse und jede Menge Viehzeug, dass ich nicht benennen kann. 

Der Plan wäre also:
1. Bepflanzung noch ein wenig intensivieren, vor allem in der Flachzone (hier sind Anregungen herzlich wilkommen, stelle ich aber auch gerne als eigenen Thread in die entsprechende Rubrik)
2. Skimmer installieren
3. Filterbecken still legen, Rücklauf des Wassers sprudelnd (fallend) so einstellen, dass im Teich eine umlaufende Strömung entsteht.

Das ist jetzt mein blauäugiger Plan, scheißt mich ruhig zusammen, wenn das Blödsinn ist, ich bin hart im Nehmen 

Achso, gibt es noch andere Wasserwerte, die interessant wären? Im Aquarium messe ich auch noch GH, KH und Co².


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Raven,

ich denke, es ist immer eine Frage des Anspruches an den Teich. Der eine "will den Teich klasklar" der nächste sagt, "wenn da eine Alge drin rumschwimmt, nicht so schlimm ist ja ein Teich". 

Ich gehöre zur 2. Fraktion und von daher ist das schonmal ein Plan. 

Warum willst Du denn Deinen Filter abschaffen? Lass es doch von Deinem Skimmer in Deinen Filter plätscher, dort nochmal richtig Pflanzen oder Filtermaterial rein und irgendwie einen Umlauf im Filter schaffen schaffen. Und dann vieleicht noch mit einen gewaltigen Wasserfall aus Deinem Filter in den Teich plätschern lassen. 

Wenn Du soviel Kies reinmachst, das das Wasser unter dem Kies langfließt hast Du auch weniger Sorgen mit den Tannennadeln, die vom Filter in den Teich fließen. 


Es ist aber eine Frickelvariante, dass wissen wir beide. Ander würden sicher schreiben, geh in den ZOO Laden und kauf Dir nen fertigen Filter und fertig ist. 

Also gutes gelingen.
Grüße

Gartenteichumbauer


----------



## Raven (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Ich gehöre sicher auch zur zweiten Gruppe 

Ich seh´ den Teich als Biotop, in dem ich möglichst wenig machen will, was nicht dem "Gleichgewicht" dient. Gleichgewicht definiere ich mal salopp als "Zustand in dem das, was ich haben will sich wohl fühlt und das, was ich nicht haben will ein geht". 

Das Stilllegen dachte ich an, weil es für mich so aussieht, als ob der Filter gar nicht benötigt würde. Andererseits haben wir natürlich auch noch nicht die dicke Hitzezeit...



> Wenn Du soviel Kies reinmachst, das das Wasser unter dem Kies langfließt hast Du auch weniger Sorgen mit den Tannennadeln, die vom Filter in den Teich fließen.



Das ist das Prinzip, nach dem das Becken jetzt schon arbeitet:
Medium 2435 anzeigen
Allerdings ist das ein bisschen problematisch, weil durch den Kies kein besonders starker Durchfluss passiert, so das sich nur ein dünnes Plätschern durch bekomme, keinen gewaltigen Wasserfall 

Außerdem verstopft mir dauernd der Überlauf wegen der blöden Nadeln, was ich natürlich durch einen Deckel auf dem Becken lösen, dann aber keine Pflanzen rein setzen könnte.  

Ich bin immer sehr für Gefrickel. Ich traue meinem Gefrickel immer mehr als allem, was ich kaufen kann. Vor allem muss ich mich dann nicht über andere aufregen 

Ich denke, ich mache mich jetzt erstmal auf die Suche nach einem Skimmer.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Raven, 

wie Du das bei Deinem Frickelfilter schon eingezeichnet hast, fließt das Wasser nur oben drüber und nicht durch den Filter.

Drum habe ich das bei meinen Frickelfiltern mit einem Mörteleimer gelößt und das Wasser muß zwangsläufig unten durch den Filter. 

Ich habe hier in dem Forum auch mal nach Mörtelkistenfiltern gefrag unter "das Mörtelkistenprinzip", da siehst Du wie ich es im Moment gefrickelt habe, aber warscheinlich gibt es nicht gar so viele Frickler hier im Forum, so das ich noch kein Meinung oder Tips habe.

Aber hier nochmal eine Skizze zum Filter, wichtig ist nur, das der Eimer über dem Rand der Tonne steht, sonst läuft es wie bei Dir einfach drüber (da kann man dann Kies draufschmießen). 

Für den Überlauf brauchst Du eine Heißluftpistole und viel Geduld. Ich wollte den Rand als Kante erhalten und nicht einschneiden. 

Also viel Spaß beim frickeln

Grüße
Gartenteichumbauer


----------



## Raven (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleinen Teich mit zu viel Fischen filtern ohne Tauchpumpe*

Das ist...bestechend einfach 

Mein Konzept ist komplizierter, funktioniert aber auch. Was man auf meiner Krakelei nicht so gut sehen kann ist, dass die "Trennwand" ein Fließen von links nach rechts nur unten durch den Kies erlaubt. 

Ich werd´ mir mal Dein Gefrickel ansehen und dann mal selber losfrickeln


----------

